# Scratches in black stainless steel



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

RangoWA said:


> Nonchalant or apathetic would be more of an indifferent attitude. Circumspect would be considering all sides thoughtfully, which was my aim.
> 
> Seig Hiel.


I’ll accept that. Touché.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> But....if they spend $4000k, they would be "circumspect", wouldn't they?


No, it's an emotional invest when you peel off that many g notes.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Johnson said:


> I’ll accept that. Touché.


Thanks for letting me speak for myself.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Nonchalant or apathetic would be better but let’s not turn this board into an English/grammar nazi website. *We’re builders not scholars.*



Speak for yourself! I'm very edumacated.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Is this the model?


https://www.google.com/search?sourc...&ved=0ahUKEwjz7pnP1P_XAhWEKCYKHWTAAp8Q-K4BCHk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Speak for yourself! I'm very edumacated.


You sell one lousy painting for 450 million dollars and look how cocky you get.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I knew what you meant.

Besides, if you peel off 4 grand on a fridge, you are an idiot. So who knows what you would do.

Or maybe the best solution would have been to have the HO move it in the first place.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I know wd-40 is a great cleaner for stainless steel, not sure about scratches.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> I knew what you meant.
> 
> Besides, if you peel off 4 grand on a fridge, you are an idiot. So who knows what you would do.
> 
> ...


I hate working in places with appliances on site before its ready for them. 
WHY ARE THEY HERE 
didn't cover and didn't move em , they are going to get ****ed up.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cedarboarder said:


> I hate working in places with appliances on site before its ready for them.
> WHY ARE THEY HERE
> didn't cover and didn't move em , they are going to get ****ed up.


we redid our kitchen couple years back. contractor i'd worked with for years. no contract, we gave him the nod to go and he says...you're going to have to have your appliance dealer come out and remove the appliances, store them, and replace them when we're done.

made sense to me.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Is this the model?
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...&ved=0ahUKEwjz7pnP1P_XAhWEKCYKHWTAAp8Q-K4BCHk


That's the SOB right there, yep. F'in wifi button on a refrigerator...... Only so long before these things become sentient and take over our houses.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> That's the SOB right there, yep. F'in wifi button on a refrigerator...... Only so long before these things become sentient and take over our houses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh Boy, there is a very good chance they don't sell doors/ panels for that yet being a very new model. May have to wait a few months.

Appliance repair guys will love that thing $$$$$$


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

After looking at that on line, I would have had it moved.

That's nuts. Who wants to see in their fridge. I close the door to hide stuff. Sure, for a few days it looks neat, but after a while it is a jumbled mess.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

onmywayup said:


> That's the SOB right there, yep. F'in wifi button on a refrigerator...... Only so long before these things become sentient and take over our houses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


More sh-t to go wrong


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

thats a painted finish.
google the brand name + "touch up"


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

3bar said:


> thats a painted finish.
> google the brand name + "touch up"


Many of them are even though they look just like stainless


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Probably so, why paint stainless? 

When you repair something with a texture you have to match the texture. Touching it up ain't gonna get it.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> Probably so, why paint stainless?
> 
> When you repair something with a texture you have to match the texture. Touching it up ain't gonna get it.


Appliance guy told me it is so you can clean fingerprints off , does not make sense because ranges are not painted. I think they my use a lesser quality stainless and paint it to reduce costs and get slightly different colors.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I've bought a lot of aluminum sheets that look like stainless. The frig could be stainless but it's pointless if painted.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> Probably so, why paint stainless?
> 
> When you repair something with a texture you have to match the texture. Touching it up ain't gonna get it.





RangoWA said:


> I've bought a lot of aluminum sheets that look like stainless. The frig could be stainless but it's pointless if painted.


They have an amazing look. Plus its something new. 

In a couple of years we may see avocado, orange, and blue reefers make a comeback.

Just how consumerism works.

Stick with white. Nothing says safe like white.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> They have an amazing look. Plus its something new.
> 
> In a couple of years we may see avocado, orange, and blue reefers make a comeback.
> 
> ...


It's too commercial for me, but I think that's the driving force behind the stainless craze. My point is that it makes no sense to have stainless if you paint it. Aluminum is offered with the same texture. 

I too think white is timeless, it's what I have. Darker colors make the kitchen look smaller.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I like color appliances.

I've been back to homes 1-2 years after building them. Spec appliances pulled/replaced, new strong colors on the walls.

Looks great.

I'm for whatever the customer wants.


----------



## PennCoat (Apr 15, 2014)

Taking the hit on something minor like this is a sign of good leadership.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

PennCoat said:


> Taking the hit on something minor like this is a sign of good leadership.


I appreciate that. You gotta play chess here, not checkers.... Keeping the big picture in mind.

Got the word yesterday... We're looking at about $1500. Model is so new they're going to manufacture the doors just for me! I'm special! 6-8 weeks. Sigh. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

One of my customers had a Fisher & Paykel Refridge, control panel went after 1 year, repair guy dings door, needs new door, only 1 door in US available, 2 weeks later door comes- already dented.

Now they have to get one shipped from factory in New Zealand, 2 months later that one comes dinged, 2 more months later door is special air freighted in the biggest box I have ever seen, they had to get it out of the box outside because it would not fit through the front door. Completely encased in foam, they were not taking any chances.

Moral of the story- don't buy unusual appliances it is not worth the trouble


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> One of my customers had a Fisher & Paykel Refridge, control panel went after 1 year, repair guy dings door, needs new door, only 1 door in US available, 2 weeks later door comes- already dented.
> 
> Now they have to get one shipped from factory in New Zealand, 2 months later that one comes dinged, 2 more months later door is special air freighted in the biggest box I have ever seen, they had to get it out of the box outside because it would not fit through the front door. Completely encased in foam, they were not taking any chances.
> 
> Moral of the story- don't buy unusual appliances it is not worth the trouble


Another contractor was telling me his backhoe operator flipped up a chunk of sidewalk and took out a 15' window. Special order, has to board it off with plywood and pay a guard service for a couple weeks while the window comes in. Now one arrives and the guy upacking it prys against the glass with his pry bar...cracks the window. #2 arrives and it slide off the delivery truck and smashes. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

onmywayup said:


> I appreciate that. You gotta play chess here, not checkers.... Keeping the big picture in mind.
> 
> Got the word yesterday... We're looking at about $1500. Model is so new they're going to manufacture the doors just for me! I'm special! 6-8 weeks. Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've been in a similar situation, give them two options, you replace the fridge or you discount your bill by $1000. Chances are they take door #2.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I've been in a similar situation, give them two options, you replace the fridge or you discount your bill by $1000. Chances are they take door #2.


It's a $4,000 fridge. Seriously. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

onmywayup said:


> It's a $4,000 fridge. Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


A 25% return on their $4,000 purchase for a couple small scratches that no-one will probably ever notice except them, and most likely will find themselves among other scratches in the coming months/years? 

Don't assume they won't want the cash... You'll never know until you ask... give them the option of the cash and they just might take it... seriously... :thumbsup:

Worst case, you still end up replacing the door, best case, you gave them an alternative option to make them whole that they accept while saving yourself some money... 

And THEN go buy yourself a nice new tool for Christmas for being such a stand up guy... :clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

onmywayup said:


> It's a $4,000 fridge. Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You said 2000 dollar in your first post. For 1500 for a fvcking door I'd half be inclined to buy a new one and take the old one for my own home. 



KAP said:


> A 25% return on their $4,000 purchase for a couple small scratches that no-one will probably ever notice except them, and most likely will find themselves among other scratches in the coming months/years?
> 
> Don't assume they won't want the cash... You'll never know until you ask... give them the option of the cash and they just might take it... seriously... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Company I worked for one of their other guys managed to damage a couple things. One scratched the screen with a curtain rod, scratches couldn't be repaired, so we offered to replace the $3000 TV or kill $1000 off the bill. She took the ladder. Another was a drywall repair, offered to either fix it or burn 500 from the bill. They also took the discount.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> You said 2000 dollar in your first post. .


Yea, I learned I was wrong with my guess. See link above. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Kowboy said:


> Have you tried a Sharpie?


I would try that first for sure


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

If you look at the link that Big Johnson provided, and looked at the customer reviews, the second one from a buyer said that of the 3 things they had issue with was that there was no way the scratches could be repaired.
Kind of a moot point now. Best of luck.
Maybe you can re-purpose the doors for a fancy smanchy beer keg cooler for the garage?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I would try that first for sure


2 cleanings and the permanent marker is gone. It has been my experience that permanent marker is only permanent on things you really dont want permanent marker on. Everything else it comes right off


I have seen cleaning ladies that can take the finish right off a faucet, marker is no match for them


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

rescraft said:


> If you look at the link that Big Johnson provided, and looked at the customer reviews, the second one from a buyer said that of the 3 things they had issue with was that there was no way the scratches could be repaired.
> Kind of a moot point now. Best of luck.
> Maybe you can re-purpose the doors for a fancy smanchy beer keg cooler for the garage?


Is this expensive fridge an LG? If it is, there is only one word you need to know: CRAP !

Just keep repeating that word: CRAP, CRAP, CRAP. LG changed it's name from Gold Star. Gold Star had a reputation of selling low end appliances through large discount stores: Kmart and below. Sure, they looked like real appliances, but they were CRAP. 

They just didn't last long, hard to repair, more of a throw away appliance. It gave people with little or no money (think of lifetime financing) the false feeling of owning something of value. 

Now LG (other than cell phones) has fancied itself up and has learned to imitate quality stuff. Regardless of cost, every LG appliance we have had has failed, usually within 2 years or less. The warranty is worthless. Bad design, cheap components. It is best to research reviews, especially of folks who have had the appliance for more than 6 months.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

cwatbay said:


> Is this expensive fridge an LG? If it is, there is only one word you need to know: CRAP !
> 
> Just keep repeating that word: CRAP, CRAP, CRAP. LG changed it's name from Gold Star. Gold Star had a reputation of selling low end appliances through large discount stores: Kmart and below. Sure, they looked like real appliances, but they were CRAP.
> 
> ...



Lucky Goldstar.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

cwatbay said:


> Is this expensive fridge an LG? If it is, there is only one word you need to know: CRAP !
> 
> Just keep repeating that word: CRAP, CRAP, CRAP. LG changed it's name from Gold Star. Gold Star had a reputation of selling low end appliances through large discount stores: Kmart and below. Sure, they looked like real appliances, but they were CRAP.
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> Is this expensive fridge an LG? If it is, there is only one word you need to know: CRAP !
> 
> Just keep repeating that word: CRAP, CRAP, CRAP. LG changed it's name from Gold Star. Gold Star had a reputation of selling low end appliances through large discount stores: Kmart and below. Sure, they looked like real appliances, but they were CRAP.
> 
> ...


Getting parts for an LG is basically impossible.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

the fridge is painted with a smoked clear. why not have a body shop touch it up?


----------

